# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  فقط و فقط یه لحظه بهش فکر کن (:

## darling

������(10تیر1401)


همه میگن که این دمِ آخری کتابا رو ول کن، بلند شو و به مغزت استراحت بده!
اما تو گوشت بدهکار نیس‌!


تند تند کتابِ زیستو برگه میزنی،
از فتوسنتز به عصبی، از عصبی به کلیه، از الکتروکاردیوگرام به چرخه ی تولید مثل!


تموم نشده، یادِ دینی میفتی!
کلید واژه ی سنت استدراج «کَفَروا» بود یا «کَذَّبوا» ؟!
‌بلند میشی دینی سه سال رو میذاری جلوت و سریع آیه ها رو مرور میکنی!


نفس نمیکشی و مرور میکنی!
از استرس داری فلج میشی اما مرور میکنی‌!
مغزت هیچ پیامی جز خوندن صادر نمیکنه!
خستگی، درد، تشنگی، گرسنگی...
هیچی!


دینی تموم میشه، یاد واژه های ادبیات میفتی!
فرقِ هژیر و هژبر؟!
کَهَر اسب زرد و بور بود یا سرخِ تیره؟!
میری تند تند میخونیشون و یه نفس عمیق میکشی!


هنوز بازدمت کامل خارج نشده یادِ فرمولای ریاضی میفتی!
تانژانتِ دو آلفا مخرجش یک بعلاوه یِ ثانژانت دو بود یا یه چیز دیگه؟!


ایندفه جهش میکنی و فرمولای ریاضی،فیزیک رو مرور میکنی‌!


یاد این میفتی که بچه های ریاضی کنکور رو دادن، ینی سخت بوده یا آسون؟!
بهتر از پارسال دادن یا بدتر؟!
سوالای عمومیشون رو چک کنم یا استرس میگیرم؟!


و به این فکر میکنی، اگه چند ماه، مثل امروز درس خونده بودی،
الان اینجا نبودی!


و از خودت متنفر میشی،
بخاطر تمامِ روزهایی که میتونستی بخونی و نخوندی!
تمام روزهایی که میتونستی نتیجه ی بازی رو عوض کنی، و نکردی!


خراب کردی!
بدم خراب کردی!
کاری از دستت بر میاد؟! نه!


شب میشه، تو تخت، به تمامِ روزایی که پشت سر گذاشتی فکر میکنی،
انقدر فکر میکنی تا گریَت میگیره!
نگاه بقیرو ول کن!
انتظارات بقیه رو بذار کنار!
میدونم شنیدنِ دعاهای مامان،
یا دیدن چشم های امیدوار بابا درد داره!
اما یه سوال رفیق،
شرمنده ی «خودت» نیستی؟!
تو داری از خودت، فرار میکنی...
داری با خودت چیکار میکنی؟!


.
.
.
������(امروز چندماه مونده به کنکور)


گفته بودم کاری از دستت بر نمیاد؟!↺
ولی مثل اینکه میاد!
فردا11تیر، کنکور نیست!
هیچ مراقبی فردا، ساعت 8 صبح نمیگه،
«داوطلبانِ عزیز لطفا دفترچه ی سوالات را بردارید!»
هنوز  وقت داری تا رسیدن به این جمله!


حالا میتونی با آرامش فتوسنتز، کلیه، قلب و تولید مثل؛عصب؛حرکت رو بخونی،


میتونی فرمولای ریاضی فیزیک رو حفظ کنی!


هنوز وقت داری تا واژه های ادبیات رو چهار، پنج دور مرور کنی!


معجزه چیه پس؟!
از دستش نده!
نذار 10تیر1400، حالت مثل سکانسِ اول باشه!
این یه بار رو،
نه به خاطر هیچ کس، نه به خاطر خوشحالی پدر و مادرت، نه به خاطر  راضی کردنِ کسی، فقط به خاطرِ «خودِ لعنتیت» پاشو و بجنگ!


و اگر هم  نشد که اونی که دلت میخواست!
مهم اینه که تو تلاشت رو کردی،
رنج بردی،
خسته شدی،
زمین خوردی و باز ایستادی!
مهم اینه تهش پشیمون نمیشی!
تاتهش برو ������������
طوفان به پا کن رفیق������

نزار غبار حسرت بشینه رو دلت❤️

----------


## indomitable

*عالی بود.خسته نباشی دلاور
دیگ امسال نشد و نبود و سخت بود و اسون بود و استرس داشتم و خسته بودم نداریم. 
امسال باید بترکونی
باید انتقام ۹۹ رو بگیری!*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط imnegr


1400 اولین کنکورمه ولی خوب اگه الانو جدی نگیرم و شروع نکنم .. به اون چیزی که دلم میخواد نمیرسم


۱۴۰۰ باید اولین و اخرین و بهترین کنکورت باشه!*

----------


## darling

up

----------


## Armin-

زیبا بود + فهمیدم هیچی از عمومیا یادم نمونده  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## .miracle.

معمولا اعتقادی به متن های انگیزشی ندارم اما تاپیک‌ شما حس عجیب و قشنگی رو برام ایجاد کرد. سپاسگزارم :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*من اگه درس نخونده باشم روز قبل کنکور قفل میشم
مرور کردن کیلو چن*

----------


## Leciel

*Up.*

----------


## 1998

> ������(10تیر1401)
> 
> 
> همه میگن که این دمِ آخری کتابا رو ول کن، بلند شو و به مغزت استراحت بده!
> اما تو گوشت بدهکار نیس‌!
> 
> 
> تند تند کتابِ زیستو برگه میزنی،
> از فتوسنتز به عصبی، از عصبی به کلیه، از الکتروکاردیوگرام به چرخه ی تولید مثل!
> ...


چقدددد این متن به دلم نشست ⁦♥️⁩
مرسیییی

----------


## Negin_M27

*UP
مدیونی با اون خوندن این متن بازم توی فروم بچرخی (:
پاشو برو سر درست...*

----------

